# Mushrooms found in B-town



## morelmama (Apr 14, 2013)

I found 2 grays and 7 half-frees (peckerheads) today, all quite small and fresh. I think they are just starting to pop up!


----------



## fishinshroomsmarion (Apr 11, 2013)

according to a study it takes 3 days i believe (don't quote me on the exact day but I know it was a few days or so) for every 100 miles from the south for the mushrooms to catch up so we should be seeing some action soon in grant  thanks for the post and congrats on the find!


----------



## 357magnum (Mar 27, 2013)

there was a post on another sight of finds in elkart


----------



## fishinshroomsmarion (Apr 11, 2013)

Here is a link to a "progression map of 2013" http://morelmushroomhunting.com/morel_progression_sightings_map.htm. To me it seams to make sense that it would move about 100 miles per week (I checked again and the document says per week) from south to north just because of the weather variations of south to north. However, who knows lol... I'm sure there are exceptions because I heard somewhere that a morel grew out of a tiny patch of gravel while snow was still on the ground  I'm just so ready to pick some cannot wait.


----------

